# Challenging Placement Order



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi

Not sure I am posting in the correct place but wanted to know if anyone had any experience or advice they could share with us.

We have been linked with a LO and BM has said she is appealing the placement order now we were told this 8 weeks ago and she has mentioned it again just wondered how long it takes for an appeal to be lodged and heard.

Have read that the BM would have had to have changed her life around which I think she may have done as she is no longer with BF.

Obviously we want wants best for the LO but the thought of losing what we have come to think of as our future child kills me.

Any words of wisdom would help, does she stand a good chance of getting the decision over turned I know that courts have been making some big decision recently.

Many thanks in advance.

Moo x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

I think it is either 14 or 21 days from the date the placement order is made that an appeal has to be filed so if bm is appealing she should have filed it by now. If you know the date of the order and which court granted it you could ring the court office and ask if notice of appeal has been filed. Good luck 😊


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

The place,net order was made December last year so I guess the only thing she will be able to appeal is the adoption order when that is applied for.

Thanks Sq9 we asked out worker but she couldn't tell us.

Moo x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think it's 21 days but that's to request leave to appeal. If that leave to appeal was granted then I don't know how long the appeal process actually is.


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Think a lot of birth parents are obtaining leave to appeal placement order out of time i.e. after the 21 day period. We are linked to a lo and bm has sought legal advice on appealing placement order which was made over 12 months ago. She has not made application yet but we were told that despite deadlines she can apply any time up to making of adoption order.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Our daughter was placed 2 years ago and the placement order was made about a year previously. Bm was given leave to appeal on the second day of intros, the judge had to give her enough time to prepare  case so we had prolonged intros of three weeks. As soon as the judge heard her case she was denied an appeal and our daughter was placed that day.
I think the judge heard the case asap because he knew bf history and knew that intros had started, you may end up waiting a bit longer


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

I guess we just have to have faith and trust the system.

The courts are really strict at granting placement orders these days the workers have gsthered enough evidence etc so hopefully if appeal is lodged the courts will do the right thing by the children still doesn't stop feeling anxious about it all.

Moo x


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

She has said twice before that she is appealing but nothing has yet been lodged just have to take things as they come which is not something at DH generally has the ability to do lol x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Why are they not placing lo? If over the normal timescales then they should just place. Once a child is placed BF can't appeal po they can only then appeal AO.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Moobags take care of yourself during this process. 

A lot of extra investigations into other options for children to remain in the birth family are being allowed and judges are granting birth parents more time to get a case together. 

My sons sibling had his PO contested and it was such an awful process, mainly because we had already met lo and had eldest bro, it all worked out in the end but there's a few ladies on here who've been to hell & back and child returned to BF 

Hope everything turns out ok xx


----------

